# Axe7245



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you checked the Paul and Sabrina Open Revolt controller? http://paulandsabrinasevstuff.com/

It comes as a DIY kit or you can source the components yourself. If you are in a teaching situation it would be an opportunity to teach several skills.


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

Salty9 said:


> Have you checked the Paul and Sabrina Open Revolt controller? http://paulandsabrinasevstuff.com/
> 
> It comes as a DIY kit or you can source the components yourself. If you are in a teaching situation it would be an opportunity to teach several skills.


Thanks for the imput but I do not want to use a controller kit.
I want to keep things simple.


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi otp,

The Alltrax 7245 is a rugged little controller. I used one on my motorbike and I'm planning to use the same controller on my Mini, though just for testing purposes, as I want to go to higher voltage eventually.

The main drawback of the Alltrax for a road vehicle is the way it responds to the throttle. The throttle controls speed rather than torque, so if you apply 25% throttle the controller delivers 25% of maximum voltage (very roughly). On a lightweight motorbike this made slow-speed manouvering quite jerky. I had to be very gentle with the throttle. In a car that weighs around four times as much I don't expect it to be so much of a problem. I'd definitely recommend bolting it to a decent-sized heatsink with plenty of airflow.


----------

